# Solved: How do you close an Excel spreadsheet on an iPad 2?



## aimee (Apr 23, 2001)

The spreadsheet was an attachement on an email. It opened and displayed fine but I can't see how to close it. 
Even powering off doesn't work. Thoughts?


----------



## aimee (Apr 23, 2001)

Just found the "Done" button in upper left by tapping the screen


----------

